# kompilierbare Datei



## Lukases2 (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich soll bei der Abgabe meiner Hausaufgaben "kompilierbare Java-Dateien" online abgeben. Ich frage mich jetzt, was damit gemeint ist und wie ich das in Eclipse zustande bringe. Kann mir jemand bei dieser sehr einfachen Frage helfen?


----------



## javampir (11. Mai 2015)

das heißt ganz simple lauffähiger code, also keine syntaxerrors. wenn dus ausführen kannst, kannst du den code so abgeben wie er ist
die einzelnen java-dateien findest du im projektverzeichnis


----------

